# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Windsurfschule franzsische Atlantikkste

## Gelbe_Pusteblume

Hallo, 

Ich bin auf dem Weg an die nrdliche franzsische Atlantikkste und wrde dort gerne Windsurfen. Ich surfe aber erst seit einem Jahr und habe kein Material. Auerdem wrde ich ge ne noch mal einen Kurs machen oder wenigstens ein paar Stunden nehmen. Kann mir jemand einen Spot empfehlen?

Besten Dank!
Esther

----------

